# Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?



## MF13 (5. Mai 2019)

Ist es möglich, die ConnectBox von UPC/UnityMedia zu "cracken", um die von denen eingebauten Sperren zu umgehen, damit ich unverständlicherweise gesperrte Einstellungen nutzen kann, beispielsweise den DMZ-Host, Portweiterleitungen etc. ? Leider scheint es sonst nicht möglich zu sein, beispielsweise meine Nintendo Switch per WLAN damit zu verbinden (nutze normal eh LAN, aber wenn ´Freunde zu mir kommen, die keinen LAN-Adapter haben, wird eben WLAN benötigt).


----------



## Ash1983 (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Portforwarding wird mit DS-Lite mal grundsätzlich nicht funktionieren.
Könntest dir einfacher vielleicht einen eigenen Router kaufen und das Ding zurückgeben.


----------



## MF13 (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Was meinst du mit DS-Lite?


----------



## Ash1983 (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Was ist DS-Lite und wie funktioniert es? | FRITZ!Box 7590 | AVM Deutschland


----------



## MF13 (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Aber DMZ beispielsweise sollte auch mit DS-lite funktionieren, nur iast das grundlos gesperrt. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, die Connect Box zu "cracken" oder nicht?


----------



## Malkolm (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Frag doch bei UnityMedia nach. Ansonsten wäre das wohl illegal.


----------



## MF13 (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Ist mir egal, ob das illegal ist, ich will einfach nur meinen Router nach meinen Wünschen konfigurieren und die Internetverbindung, für die wir bezahlen, auch nutzen können. Ein eigener Router ist nicht möglich bzw. nur hinter der Connect-Box schaltbar, die sich aber wiederum nicht als reines Kabelmobem betreiben lässt, weil auch diese Einstellung gesperrt ist.


----------



## robbe (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Wenn du sowas bei der Hotline nachfragst, könntest du auch ne Frisöse fragen, wie man ne Zylinderkopfdichtung wechselt. 
Die Connect Box ist halt ein Billigrouter der nur die allernötigsten Einstellungen bietet, legal kannst du daran nichts ändern.

Und natürlich ist ein eigener Router möglich, nennt sich Kabelfritzbox.


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Du kannst bei Unitymedia eine Fritzbox bekommen, da kannst soweit alles einstellen, zumindest konnte ich das vor 2 Jahren noch bei meiner

Die Fritzbox kostet glaub ich ein 5er mehr

BTW. Illegale "Tipps" kannst du hier nicht erwarten, am Ende ist das Forum oder irgendein User Verantwortlich dafür und darauf hat wohl niemand Lust ^^


----------



## Malkolm (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Es ist sogar explizit verboten. Habe den Thread mal gemeldet.


----------



## robbe (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Übertreibs halt direkt. Niemand hat irgendwelche illegalen Tips gegeben. Im Gegenteil, es wurde ne Alternative aufgezeigt.


----------



## Deep Thought (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*



MF13 schrieb:


> Aber DMZ beispielsweise sollte auch mit DS-lite funktionieren, nur iast das grundlos gesperrt.



Ähm, nein. 
Weißt du überhaupt, was eine DMZ und DS-Lite sind?


----------



## Schori (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Bei meiner (gratis) 1&1 FritzBox war u.a. das WLAN nicht verfügbar.
Hab einfach ein Update gemacht und alles auf Werkeinstellungen zurückgesetzt und alle Funktionen waren verfügbar.


----------



## airXgamer (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*

Stelle in der Connectbox den Modem / Bridge Modus ein und hänge einen X-beliebigen Router zwischen TP-Link WR841 und Fritzbox 7490 dahinter. Zumindest ist das der Lösungsvorschlag, der in verschiedenen anderen Foren genannt wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*



robbe schrieb:


> Niemand hat irgendwelche illegalen Tips gegeben.


 Der TO hat aber explizit danach gefragt:



MF13 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, die ConnectBox von UPC/UnityMedia zu "cracken", um die von denen eingebauten Sperren zu umgehen, ...


----------



## robbe (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Stelle in der Connectbox den Modem / Bridge Modus ein und hänge einen X-beliebigen Router zwischen TP-Link WR841 und Fritzbox 7490 dahinter. Zumindest ist das der Lösungsvorschlag, der in verschiedenen anderen Foren genannt wird.



Bei Unitymedia ist der Bridgemode nicht verfügbar.


----------



## airXgamer (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*



robbe schrieb:


> Bei Unitymedia ist der Bridgemode nicht verfügbar.



Ups, da habe ich mal wieder schneller die Headlines analysiert als ich den Inhalt gelesen hatte. Geht wohl leider nicht ....


----------



## MF13 (5. Mai 2019)

Wieso sollte es illegal sein, wenn ich die sinnlosen, von UPC (österreichischer Ableger von Unitymedia, die aber wohl die gleiche Hardware verwenden) eingestellten Sperren in der Software der Connect Box irgendwie umgehe? Ich kann das Ding ja nicht mal in den Bridge-Modus umschalten, um dahinter "ungestört" einen anderen Router betreiben zu können. Ich hab ja nicht vor, beispielsweise irgendwie dadurch die Bandbreite zu erhöhen und mir so Leistungen zu erschleichen, für die ich nicht bezahlt haben (mal abgesehen davon, dass wir sowieso die höchstmögliche  Bandbreite gebucht haben).   Ich will einfach nur Sachen einstellen können, die bei jedem anderen Router eingestellt werden können, ohne dafür um teures Geld noch ein Kabelmodem anschaffen zu müssen. Leistungstechnisch reicht die ConnectBox nämlich völlig aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Mai 2019)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, die ConnectBox von UPC/UnityMedia zu "cracken"...


Dazu wirst du hier keine antwort erhalten, da schlichtweg nicht erlaubt.


> (nutze normal eh LAN, aber wenn ´Freunde zu mir kommen, die keinen LAN-Adapter haben, wird eben WLAN benötigt).


Erscheint dir der umstand nicht komisch, das im LAN alles funktioniert und im WLAN nicht? (zumindest interpretiere ich diese aussage so) Das kann eigentlich nicht sein! Bist du dir auch sicher, das deine freunde im richtigen WLAN landen und nicht nur im gast-WLAN?
Sollten deine gerätschaften aber nur via LAN ordnungsgemäß funktionieren, kannst du auch einen accesspoint benutzen. Der macht aus deinem LAN ein WLAN ohne irgendetwas zu blockieren. (hast du halt ein 2. WLAN-netzwerk)


----------



## cdo (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo MF13. In deinen Daten steht, dass du aus Österreich bist. Dann musst du gar nix "cracken". Du loggst dich auf deine Connectbox ein. Im Menüpunkt "Modem Modus" klickst du auf "Modem Modus aktivieren" oder "Bridge Mode", je nach Softwareversion. Dann startet die Box neu, deaktiviert WLAN und DHCP-Server und ist nur mehr über LAN (mit der IP 192.168.100.1) erreichbar. Dann hängst du das Device deiner Wahl dahinter und habe fertig. Solltest du den Menüpunkt "Modem Modus" oder "Bridge Mode" NICHT in deinem Menü der Connectbox finden, hast du vermutlich entweder IPv6 und/oder der Menüpunkt ist von Seiten UPC deaktiviert. Sollte dem der Fall sein, hilft ein netter Anruft bei der UPC Hotline und sie geben den Menüpunkt in der Connectbox frei / stellen dich auf Wunsch auf eine fixe IP4-Adresse um.

Hier das Menü meiner UPC Connect Box (Model CH7465LG / UPC Wien) im Bridge Modus und dahinter habe ich eine Fritzbox 7590, die ich nach meinen Wünschen frei konfigurieren kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MF13 (5. Mai 2019)

Natürlich funktionieren meine Geräte im LAN und WLAN, bis auf die Nintendo Switch, die das WLAN der ConnectBox nicht mag und die ich auch nie per WLAN mit der Connect Box verbinden können werde, weil die nötigen Einstellungen der Connect Box wohl gesperrt sind, aber die Switch kann per KAbel problemlos verbunden werden und auch mit WLANs von anderen Access Points.


----------



## colormix (6. Mai 2019)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, die ConnectBox von UPC/UnityMedia zu "cracken",  ).



in Österreich nutzt man eine ConnectBox von UPC/UnityMedia,
das musste mir mal näher Erklären ? Österreich hat völlig andere Kabel Netze als Deutschland !

lt Deines User Profile bist du in Österreich .


----------



## colormix (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Connect Box "cracken" um gesperrrte Einstellungen freizuschalten?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Es ist sogar explizit verboten. Habe den Thread mal gemeldet.



Wieso soll das Verboten sein solange man nichts Beschädigt aber keine Sorge mein Herr die Dinger sind so geblockt das es nicht möglich  ist  .

Die Kabel Zwangs Boxen sind eh müll das sich kein Aufwand lohnt , die sind so schlecht das man da nichts verbessern kann , wer basteln will kauft sich eine Linux Receiver.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Mai 2019)

Ich würde an deiner ein reines Modem nehmen. Das kaufst du bei eBay. Die müssen das aufgrund der "Routerfreiheit" zulassen.


----------



## fipS09 (6. Mai 2019)

MF13 schrieb:


> Natürlich funktionieren meine Geräte im LAN und WLAN, bis auf die Nintendo Switch, die das WLAN der ConnectBox nicht mag und die ich auch nie per WLAN mit der Connect Box verbinden können werde, weil die nötigen Einstellungen der Connect Box wohl gesperrt sind, aber die Switch kann per KAbel problemlos verbunden werden und auch mit WLANs von anderen Access Points.



Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob ich meine Switch mit der Connect Box oder meinem AP verbunden habe, habe allerdings keine Probleme mit dem Onlinespielen über eine Connectbox als Modem. Natürlich alles per WLAN.



colormix schrieb:


> Wieso soll das Verboten sein solange man nichts Beschädigt aber keine Sorge mein Herr die Dinger sind so geblockt das es nicht möglich  ist  .
> 
> Die Kabel Zwangs Boxen sind eh müll das sich kein Aufwand lohnt , die sind so schlecht das man da nichts verbessern kann , wer basteln will kauft sich eine Linux Receiver.



Es ist "verboten" weil der Router nicht zu deinem Eigentum wird, der gehört deinem Provider. Wie man per Linux Receiver Internet empfängt musst du uns aber mal genauer erklären.
Und übrigens: Connect Box | UPC Austria die Connect Box ist nicht Exklusiv bei Unitymedia in DE vertreten.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2019)

Man kann die Conectbox ja gerne hassen, aber dass eine Switch im WLAN online spielen kann ist eine so häufige Anforderung dass ich mir nicht im entferntesten vorstellen kann dass das damit nicht geht. 
Sind denn UPNP und beide DHCP Server an?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Mai 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man kann die Conectbox ja gerne hassen, aber dass eine Switch im WLAN online spielen kann ist eine so häufige Anforderung dass ich mir nicht im entferntesten vorstellen kann dass das damit nicht geht.
> Sind denn UPNP und beide DHCP Server an?



In einem Netz sollte nur ein DHCP aktiv sein (bei IPv6 wird normalerweise das Router Advertisment genutzt).
uPnP macht keinen Sinn bei IPv4.


----------



## fipS09 (6. Mai 2019)

Also wie gesagt "Nintendo Switch -> Accesspoint ->Connect Box" funktioniert zumindest bei Unitymedia definitiv.

Modems bekommt man für Kabel ja leider kaum in DE und die Connect Box lässt sich nichtmals in den Bridge Modus schalten. Deshalb muss ich meinen Netgear Router im AP Modus laufen lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Mai 2019)

Schau hier: docsis 3.0 modem cisco | eBay


----------



## robbe (6. Mai 2019)

Die meist angebotenen Cisco 3208/3212 sind technisch mittlerweile arg veraltet und für höhere Geschwindigkeiten garnicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Zudem dürfte es sich auch oftmals um ehemalige Providergeräte handeln, welche dir mit Pech nicht freigeschaltet werden.
Im Prinzip gab es mal ein technisch aktuelles Kabelmodem, das TC4400, dieses ist aber auch nicht mehr zu bekommen.

Andererseits dürfte es hier wohl auch eine Kabelfritzbox tun.


----------



## MF13 (6. Mai 2019)

Switch -> WLAN -> Access Point/Router -> LAN -> ConnectBox geht einwandfrei, ebenso wie eine direkte LAN-Verbindung von der Switch zur Connect Box. Nur die direkte WLAN-Verbindung zur Connect Box scheitert. 

Meines Wissens nach gilt die Routerfreiheit in aösterreich noch nicht, oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert?


----------



## hardbase87 (6. Mai 2019)

Du solltest mal überprüfen ob du eine IPv4 oder IPv6 Adresse hast. Wir haben eine Connect Box (UPC Österreich) mit IPv4 und da ist nichts gesperrt im Router, hatte die Box früher sogar nur im Modem Mode.
Einfach mal den Support anschreiben, da du keine Einstellungen vornehmen kannst, oder mal deine Box zurücksetzen mit dem Hardware Button ca. 5-10 sek. gedrückt halten bis blinkt. 

Kein Ahnung was die in der neuen Firmware verbockt haben, nur kann sich meine XBox One X nicht mehr mit dem 5 GHz WLAN verbinden, mit dem 2,4 GHz ist alles in Ordnung ^^. Techniker hat sich kurz die Box über die Fernwartung angeschaut und mir andere WLAN Kanäle eingestellt. Naja hat natürlich nichts geholfen. 

Oder einfach mal die Gigabit Preise abwarten  ...


----------



## colormix (6. Mai 2019)

Bei Zwangs Gemieteten Geräten  hat man  nur das Nutzungsrecht mehr nicht  die kann man aber auch kaufen dann ist es Eigentum von einem selber .


Geräte/Router Freiheit   gibt es auch in Deutschland nur auf dem Papier an das  Gesetz  hält sich keiner, Zwangs Boxen bei Vodafone,Telekom, 1&1  und UM Deutschland .


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2019)

Hast Du mal die Logos von UPC und UM verglichen? Ist Dir da was aufgefallen? Irgendwie muss das wohl mal derselbe Mutterkonzern gewesen sein, bevor T-Mobile AT den Laden aufgekauft hat, was? 

Und hat er mit einem Wort gesagt, er nutzt eine Box aus Deutschland? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch gar keine Ahnung, warum Du Dich hier soweit aus dem Fenster lehnst. Du selbst surfst über nen Internetstick oder das geschnorrte WLAN Deines Nachbarn. Aber schön, dass Du entscheidest, was hier OT ist und was nicht.



> Geändert von colormix (Heute um 17:13 Uhr)​


Ich sollte mir angewöhnen, Deine Posts für die Nachwelt zu quoten. Du drehst Dein Fähnchen echt schnell mit dem Wind. Dein Post hat  nun einen völlig anderen Inhalt.


----------



## Venom89 (6. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Geräte/Router Freiheit   gibt es auch in Deutschland nur auf dem Papier an das  Gesetz  hält sich keiner, Zwangs Boxen bei Vodafone,Telekom, 1&1  und UM Deutschland .



Das ist schon wieder absoluter gelogener misst, den du hier von dir gibst. Hoffentlich ist dein Datenvolumen bald aufgebraucht.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In einem Netz sollte nur ein DHCP aktiv sein (bei IPv6 wird normalerweise das Router Advertisment genutzt).
> uPnP macht keinen Sinn bei IPv4.


Keine Ahnung ob es faktisch der Richtige Name ist, aber auch IPv6 Adressen verteilen läuft bei der Connect Box unter "DHCP".
Ob hier IPv4 oder IPv6 läuft ist immernoch nicht geklärt.


----------

